# honeyman still playing (Hive Loader)



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Hey, now thats what I'm talking about!*

More detail pics please....


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Harbor Freight has a little winch operated lift gate type thing that hooks into the hitch receiver.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Is that a walking cane in the lower right-hand corner of the picture?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

coyote:

hey... dont pick on the old guys..... you will need one someday


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> coyote:
> hey... dont pick on the old guys..... you will need one someday


To be honest, the incongruity of the cane in the picture really intrigued me. I could be wrong, but in looking at the picture I saw a huge log with capped ends that probably is filled with bees. I see a pickup with a hoist plugged into the receiver. The whole thing speaks of a LOT of physical effort. Then I see a cane down in the corner and I think... that's gotta be one gutsy beekeeper out there who isn't going to let anything get in his way. It's a cool picture, but not because of the hoist or the log.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes that is what it looks like, at the time I was useing it because of a broken hip (replacement) and it was spiting snow  all it much better now the cane is in the closet with the walker and other tools I needed at that time so the broken hip is 3 years gone by and the log in the truck is still setting behind the shop and the bees are still ALIVE


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

What a great idea! Great photo showing an easy solution to a common problem.


----------

